# Can you please share an easy dinner recipe?



## 3kids4me (Feb 13, 2006)

I need some really easy recipes for family dinners.  I've looked at some of those sites that provide a week of dinner planning (recipes, grocery list, etc.) but invariably three out of the five recipes end up being for things my kids will not eat.

Can you all share something easy that you make that is a hit with your family?  New dishes using chicken or beef would be great...I don't really need any pasta recipes as all my kids will eat is pasta with butter on it!  

Thanks for any help!!

Sharon


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tater tot casserole.  Ground beef, dried onions (opt) fried and drained. Add can of cream of mushroom soup. Pour on tater tots in baking pan. add shredded cheese, cover and bake 325 for an hour. Take foil off last ten minutes.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, that sounds yummy. Keep it coming.

Sharon, Thanks for asking. I'm always struggling with dinner ideas. Luckily, I live in an area where take-outs are abundant and cheap.


----------



## Jestjoan (Feb 13, 2006)

Any of the Impossible Pies (now called Impossibly Easy) at www.Bettycrocker.com  They even have star ratings.


----------



## MattC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Old Camping Recipe*

One pot meal.
One package of hot dogs
Large can of pork & beans
Large onion.
Dice onion and hot dogs, brown in large frying pan, add pork & beans, cook till hot.

My wife likes it served open faced on bread.

MattC


----------



## ctreelmom (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Sharon--dug out yet?    

If you have a crock pot, here's a recipe that's so easy it's embarassing, but my kids love it.  Place chicken leg quarters (or bone-in breasts, if you prefer white meat) in crock pot. I leave the skin on, but you can take it off it you want. Pour in a bottle of creamy garlic salad dressing.  Cook all day on low.  Yup that's it!  Somehow, the meat just comes out moist and tender, not greasy like I'd think.


----------



## Fitzriley (Feb 14, 2006)

Last night I parboiled boneless pork ribs, about 10. I put them in the crockpot and covered with BBQ sauce, added some apple cider to thin it down a bit and left the pot in the fridge overnight. This am I put it in the cooker and turned it on low for 10 hours at 6:30 this AM. I don't get home till after dinner, so the sitter will add something (egg noodles or canned corn) on the side that my kids like and some good bread to sop up the sauce and they love it. I made it over Christmas break and it was fabulous, and enough for leftovers the second night. 

Joan


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 14, 2006)

ctreelmom said:
			
		

> If you have a crock pot, here's a recipe that's so easy it's embarassing, but my kids love it. Place chicken leg quarters (or bone-in breasts, if you prefer white meat) in crock pot. I leave the skin on, but you can take it off it you want. Pour in a bottle of creamy garlic salad dressing. Cook all day on low. Yup that's it! Somehow, the meat just comes out moist and tender, not greasy like I'd think.


 
This also works with BBQ sauce (any flavor).  I've used boneless, skinless chicken or beef ribs.  I don't use a crockpot.  I just put it in the oven for 3 to 6 hours on about 300 degrees.  Cover and add water as needed.  Your house will smell scrumptious.  Serve over brown rice or mashed potatoes.  Add a salad and vegetable.   Fruit for dessert.

www.sparkpeople.com has healthy recipes you can try.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 14, 2006)

It sounds strange.....Pineapple Spaghetti!!  

We came up with this in college and my kids love it...it is the sweetness that they like.  Just add a small can of crushed pineapple to a jar of prepared spaghetti sauce, I like Ragu Traditional, and some cooked hamburger meat...pour it on your favorite pasta and it is ready to go.

You can also bake it in a casserole, add some ricotta and mozzarella.


----------



## nell (Feb 14, 2006)

Boneless Chicken breast tenders or sliced beef (sirloin, london broil, etc).  Precooked spaghetti. Vegetables(carrots, broccoli, snow peas, water chestnuts)(I can buy them already prepackaged here).  Cook meat in small amount of olive oil, add vegetables and cook til tender, add spaghetti and some soy sauce and mix.  My kids love it.

Same principle with shrimp but with a garlic butter sauce.

Defrost package of frozen raw peeled shrimp.  Saute shrimp and garlic in butter til shrimp are opaque, add vegetables (carrots, broccoli), add precooked pasta (any kind of pasta works well with this) and mix.  Salt and pepper to taste.

With both of these recipes you can add some water or chicken broth while sauteing(?) to keep dish from burning.


Brown ground meat with onions and garlic, add spaghetti sauce (Ragu, etc), add peas, corn and carrots and precooked pasta and mix.


Brown ground meat with onions, garlic and bell pepper.  Add cooked rice.  Put in casserole dish.  Bake at 350 degrees for about 30-45 minutes.  Top with cheddar cheese.  Return to oven til cheese melts.( about 3-5 minutes)


----------



## Emily (Feb 14, 2006)

A couple of quick ideas - 

Chicken or Beef Fajitas
Slice skinless, boneless chicken or beef thin  - fry in a little oil.  Season with taco seasoning.  Serve with chunky diced onions, green peppers, tomatoes, shredded cheese, salsa, wraps - flavored or plain, sour cream.

Beef Taquitos - Available in the frozen food section
Place on baking sheet, cook until almost done, top with shredded cheese, melt.  Serve with mexican rice and small shredded lettuce salad topped with salsa & sour cream.

Meatball Subs - 1oz meatballs from Sam's in Ragu Zesty Onion & Garlic
Served on sub rolls with provolone, Claussens pickles, Tater Tots (my guys love homemade baked mac & cheese - not fast)


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 14, 2006)

*Cranberry Chicken*

Don't know if your kids will eat this, but my Bunko Babes love it.  And so easy.

Cranberry Chicken

Roll boneless, skinless chicken breasts in dry onion soup mix.  Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  Mix one can cream of mushroom soup with one can of whole cranberries.  Spoon over top of chicken and bake 15 or 20 minutes more.  Looks funky, but oh so good!!!   (Maybe you could call it Funky Chicken, the kids might go for that.  LOL)


----------



## wackymother (Feb 14, 2006)

Haven't tried this, but found it in Family Fun (Feb 2006) and thought it looked pretty good. 

Quick Corn Bread Deep-dish Pizza

Crust: 
1 (8.5 oz) box Jiffy corn muffin mix
1 large egg
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup grated Parmesan

Topping

1 T. vegetable oil
1 large onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1 (26 oz) jar of your favorite pasta sauce
1/2 t. dried oregano
1 pound sausage, cooked and crumbled or sliced
1/2 lb. Monterey Jack, shredded

1. Heat oven to 375. Grease a 9x13 baking dish. Prepare muffin mix using egg and milk (this is different from box directions). Add Parmesan, then spread batter evenly across bottom of pan. 

2. Heat oil in a large skillet. Saute onion and garlic until translucent. Add pasta sauce, oregano, salt and pepper. Cook until sauce thickens, about 5 minutes, stirring frequently.

3. Arrange half of the cooked, room temperature sausage on the cornmeal batter. Pour sauce over the batter evenly, then layer on remaining sausage. Bake 15 minutes, then top with Monterey Jack and bake until the cheese is bubbling, about 10 minutes. Makes 6 servings. 

For my kids, I would have to make all kinds of modifications that would make this boring...no sausage, more cheese, less tomato sauce...sigh. Almost not worth it. But it sounds pretty good, doesn't it?


----------



## CaliDave (Feb 14, 2006)

How about 
Taco Bell, Burger King and McDonalds .. 99 cent menus.. You can't beat that.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> How about
> Taco Bell, Burger King and McDonalds .. 99 cent menus.. You can't beat that.



 Quick and easy, yes, but not exactly the healthiest dinner for the kids.


----------



## KCI (Feb 14, 2006)

Creamy Baked Chicken

8 boneless, skinless chicken breasts or equivalent in chicken tenders
8 slices swiss (or your favorite) cheese (could use shredded cheese)
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/4 c dry white wine
1 cup seasoned stuffing mix, crushed (I use stove top)
1/4 c melted butter or margarine

Lightly grease oven proof shallow casserole, place chicken in dish in single layer, top with cheese, combine soup & wine (mix well), pour on chicken & cheese, spread stuffing mix on top, drizzle butter over all, bake at 350 for 45-55 minutes, serves 8.  This is very good and leftovers reheat well.

Serve with vegetable and salad ....enjoy


----------



## CSB (Feb 14, 2006)

Chicken & Rice (made in the microwave)

1 cup rice
3 lb chicken (cut in pieces)
1 evelope of onion soap mix (I use Telma)
garlic powder
paprika
1 3/4 cup hot water (I use the tap water)

Place rice in the bottom of a micro-safe casserole dish. Place chicken pieces skin side down on top. Try to keep the larger pieces of chicken around the outside of the dish. Sprinkle the onion soup mix evenly over the chicken. Sprinkle evenly with the garlic and paprika. Pour the 1 3/4 cup water on top.

Microwave on high (700 watt microwave) for 12 minutes. Turn chicken pieces over and stir rice. Microwave on medium for 37 minutes. Let stand for 10 to 20 minutes and eat. This dish reheats very well. My family loves the rice mixed with a heated can of corn.


----------



## Present (Feb 15, 2006)

Fast & Easy!

Chicken Chicken

1 can low fat cream of mushroom soup (I liquify in blender to get rid of the bits that kids don't like to see)
1 can chicken broth
1/2 package chinese noodles (the fried wide, flat kind)
left-over chicken or pre-cooked & sliced chicken

Combine in a large pyrex baking dish, bake at 350 until hot & bubbly, serve over rice.  You can add a package of cut, frozen broccoli if you kids like it.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 15, 2006)

Tacos/burritos.

Use the Ortega mix, it has no msg. Brown up the meat (beef, turkey, or chicken), add the mix, shred some cheese and chop some tomatoes & onions & lettuce. It takes about 15 minutes. We do the soft shells (warm in microwave) because they aren't as messy. Open a can of refrieds if you want, make a pot of rice if you want. 

Simple, quick, easy.


Tom


----------



## Don (Feb 15, 2006)

Shepard's Pie
Brown hamburger with chopped onion, cook mixed vegatables in microwave, and stir together.  Make up some instant mashed potatoes.  Put burger/vegatables in a baking dish, top with mashed Potatoes and bake until top starts to brown.


----------



## swift (Feb 15, 2006)

*Rachael Ray*

Have you tried some of Rachael Ray's recipies. My kids really like many of the different turkey and chicken burgers she does. I have one of her 30 min. meal books that I use often.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_28749,00.html


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's a Freezer Cooking recipe for Italian Meatball Subs that you can do in the crockpot:

http://www.30daygourmet.com/Contest/Recipe_of_the_Month_Winners/2004_01_Recipe.asp


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 15, 2006)

Curry Chicken

6 to 8 boneless, skinless chicken thighs
1 16 oz. jar of mild salsa
1 tbs. dried onions
2 tbs. curry powder
1/2 cup of sour cream

Cook in slow cooker on low for about 7 hours, remove the chicken and mix the sour cream into the sauce, and serve the chicken and sauce over rice.


----------



## TravelSFO (Feb 15, 2006)

Baked Salmon: you need salmon, herbs and lemon

1 fat filet of Fresh Salmon (Costco sells 'em in 2 packs)
Put it in a oven-safe glass baking dish so it lays flat.  Sprinkle with herbs: oregano, parsley, thyme or similar.  Slice a lemon up (lemon circles) and cover the top surface of the salmon.  Cover the baking dish with foil and stick the whole thing in the oven at 350 degrees for 20-40 min (depending on the thickness of the salmon.)

You can serve this with steamed rice and broccoli -- healthy and easy!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2006)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> but invariably three out of the five recipes end up being for things my kids will not eat.
> 
> Can you all share something easy that you make that is a hit with your family?  New dishes using chicken or beef would be great...I don't really need any pasta recipes as all my kids will eat is pasta with butter on it!
> Sharon



Did you guys get the part about her kids being picky eaters?   

Not too many picky eaters will eat onions, salmon, curry, etc., and she said that they won't eat any kind of sauce on pasta.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL! One of the few things MY picky eaters will all eat is salmon. (I broil it.) One picky eater eats sauteed onions, straight. Two will eat curry. But they won't eat tater tots or BBQ sauce, and only one eats salad dressing in any form, and she really only likes blue cheese. 

I gather other people's picky eaters are picky in more traditional ways!


----------



## jmatias (Feb 15, 2006)

*Teriyaki Salmon*

My family love this recipe and its great for potlucks:

1 large salmon fillet ( we get it at Costco)
Yoshida's gourmet sauce (teriyaki style sauce, Costco)


Place salmon in large baking dish and cover with Yoshida sauce...best if you can soak the salmon for 1 hour

Cook in oven  till done.  Usually we cook at 350 for about 15-20 minutes.

We also cover the salmon fillet before cooking with Nori flakes ( seaweed mix)

Serve it with wasabi/mayo sauce ( just mix wasabi with mayo to taste)

Always a hit at our house.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 15, 2006)

My picky eater has always loved this grown up version of chicken tenders. 

4 boneless chicken breasts, cut into about 4 strips each
1-2T melted butter or margarine 

mix together:
1/2C grated parmesan cheese
1/4C bread crumbs (I use Progresso)
1t oregano
1t parsley
1/4t pepper
1/4t salt
1/4t paprika

Dip chicken in butter, dredge in parmesan mixture and place in baking dish sprayed with Pam.  Cook at 400 for 30-40 min.

I usually serve with rice pilaf mix (Near East brand, also a picky eater favorite) and veggies.


----------



## Avery (Feb 16, 2006)

wackymother said:
			
		

> LOL! One of the few things MY picky eaters will all eat is salmon. (I broil it.) One picky eater eats sauteed onions, straight. Two will eat curry. But they won't eat tater tots or BBQ sauce, and only one eats salad dressing in any form, and she really only likes blue cheese.
> 
> I gather other people's picky eaters are picky in more traditional ways!



this could be a whole new thread. My pickiest eater loves spicy bbq wings but won't eat tomatoes or any vegetable other than baby carrots, raw. He won't eats eggs unless they are scrambled with maple syrup on them (though better in between two waffles for a waffle/egg sandwich...) The other one loves almost all sushi, but won't eat anything with sauce or dressing (yep, hold the mayo at BK)...

But Taco Night has been a big success since I added it recently, everyone likes it (even though spicy meat boy puts only the meat in his shell...)


----------



## Present (Feb 16, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Did you guys get the part about her kids being picky eaters?
> 
> Not too many picky eaters will eat onions, salmon, curry, etc., and she said that they won't eat any kind of sauce on pasta.




That's what I was thinking!  My kids and my husband are really, really picky.  And I mean really picky!  My 22 year old just started to eat spagetti sauce like last year! My younger one still eats his pasta with just butter and the meatballs on the side.  He never used to let me cook them in the sauce, they had to be sauce-free but now he will let me put them in sauce to heat them as long as he doesn't get any extra sauce!


----------



## Kelsie (Feb 16, 2006)

*Picky Eaters*

Sharon, I self published an Italian cookbook this past summer, this recipe is a favorite.

Baked Herb Salmon

1 small onion diced
4 garlic cloves diced
1 sm. celery stalk minced
2 tbs olive oil
8 fresh sage leaves
leaves from 1 rosemary sprig (snipped to release flavor)
1 shallot diced
1/2 tsp Greek seasoning
2 tbs olive oil
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
3/4 cup dry white wine
8 salmon fillets
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 425 degrees

Cover a frying pan with 1 tsp of olive oil.  Add onion, garlic, celery, shallot and stir for 1 minute.  (For picky eaters you can substitute 1/2 tsp of onion powder and 1/2 tsp garlic powder and omit the above step, simply sprinkle onto the salmon).  Put the salmon on top of the onion, garlic, celery, shallot mixture skin side down, rub with the rest of the oil.  Season the salmon with salt, pepper and Greek seasoning.  Add rosemary and sage over the salmon, add wine and roast covered for 20 to 25 minutes until cooked thru and glazed.  

Serves 4


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 16, 2006)

Re picky eaters: I married one.  DH won't eat onions and he won't eat tomatoes.  But if you dice the onions and tomatoes up, mix them together and call it salsa he loves it.  Go figure.


----------



## TravelSFO (Feb 16, 2006)

Rose Pink said:
			
		

> Re picky eaters: I married one.  DH won't eat onions and he won't eat tomatoes.  But if you dice the onions and tomatoes up, mix them together and call it salsa he loves it.  Go figure.



That is me!  Hate onion but it is just fine in salsa ;-)


----------



## ilisao (Feb 16, 2006)

Lemon Honey Chicken

1 whole roasting chicken, rinsed
1 Lemon
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup honey

1.  Pierce lemon with fork.  Place in chicken cavity.  Place chicken in slow cooker.
2.  Combine oj and honey.  Pour over chicken.
3.  Cover.  Cook on low 8 hours.  Remove lemon and squeeze over chicken.
4.  Carve chicken and serve.

After 8 hours, the chicken comes right off the bone.  Practically melts off.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't know if you kids will like it, but these were my favorite as a kid:

Rice Krispie Chicken
dip chicken pieces in melted butter
Roll in crushed Rice Krispies
Place on pan and bake at 350 until chicken is done (time will depend on if the chicken has bones or is boneless, about 45 minutes for boneless.) -I have never found a kid who didn't like this one-Even my picky eater, who doesn't like chicken, will eat this one.

Easy Pot Roast
place sirloin tip roast in crock pot
Add 1/2 cup water
Pour one can cream of celery soup over top of roast
Pour one package of dry onion soup over celery soup
Cook all day
This will produce tender beef and yummy gravy

Corn, Beans & 'Taters
4-5 large potatoles peeled cut in medium pieces
2 small boxes frozen whol kernal corn
2 small boxes frozen green beans
1 medium onion choppe
Season to taste

Please all in large covered roaster or dutch oven.  Bake at 375 degrees.  Stir occasionally until potatoes stick tender. 
Add 1/2 lb bacon cut into small bites
Bake 45 minutes more


----------



## Don (Feb 17, 2006)

*For all you salmon lovers*

Here's a copy of the salmon marinade I made up.

Don’s Salmon Marinade

½ C. fat free Italian salad dressing
4 tbsp. soy sauce
4 tbsp. balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp. onion powder
1 tbsp. garlic powder
1/4 C. dark brown sugar

Optional ingredients can be: 
1 ½ tsp. Ground ginger
2 tsp red pepper flakes
( I personally don’t use them.)

Mix ingredients thoroughly, pour into a zipper seal bag with salmon and let stand for several hours in the refrigerator.  Grill salmon on low heat 
until fish flakes with a fork.  Turning over about half way through cooking.


----------



## CMF (Feb 17, 2006)

*Kielbasa & Onions*

Brown chunks of kielbasa with some onions and serve with hot saurkraut and boiled baby potatos.  It's better with pierogies and sour cream, but you said you wanted away from pasta dishes. Cooked pierogies browned in butter are truly delicious.

I was a chef for 14 years and I must confess that reading some of suggestions made me wince.  They are probably very tasty - but I've become sort of a food snob over the years. It must be true confessions time   

Charles


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 17, 2006)

Charles,
what do you do now that you aren't cheffing?  I worked in a family restaurant for about 8 years.  I still miss that type of work, but not the hours.


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 18, 2006)

CMF said:
			
		

> I was a chef for 14 years and I must confess that reading some of suggestions made me wince.  They are probably very tasty - but I've become sort of a food snob over the years. It must be true confessions time
> 
> Charles



We didn't say these were great dishes, just ones that met the qualifications-Easy and kid friendly.

As for good food, the best thing I make is: reservations.


----------



## CMF (Feb 18, 2006)

*I know, I know*



			
				jlr10 said:
			
		

> We didn't say these were great dishes, just ones that met the qualifications-Easy and kid friendly.
> 
> As for good food, the best thing I make is: reservations.



We don't exactly eat gourmet at my place either.  I used to fancy up dinners but we are now lucky to get hot food   

Charles


----------



## rudymcbill (Feb 18, 2006)

*Taco soup*

My girls like Taco soup, and it's very quick to make:

1# hamburger browned
1 can each-
corn 
black beans
kidney beans
28 oz can crushed tomatoes
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 pkg ranch dressing

cook in crock pot on low 4-6 hrs or on stove until heated through.

They also like another version of cranberry chicken
mix together 1 small bottle creamy italian dressing, 1 can whole cranberries, 1/2 envelope onion soup.  Pour over chicken and bake in oven, or crock pot.


----------



## sxmscorpio (Feb 18, 2006)

Parmesan crusted chicken

1 skinless chicken breast per person, flattened a little with a mallet
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
4 tsp italian seasoned dry breadcrumbs

Combine mayonnaise and cheese, spread on chicken and then sprinkle with bread crumbs.  Baket at 425 for 25 minutes. Serve with potatoes of any kind and gravy.

This is really delicious and easy.


----------



## Janis (Feb 18, 2006)

This takes almost 6 minutes to make. Don't worry about the curry powder- my kids don't even notice it's in there - but it gives it a great underlying flavor


Lenka's Chicken Diablo  (and I have no idea who Lenka is)

 4 T. Butter
 1/2 c. honey
 1/4 c. Gulden's mustard
 1 t. salt
 1 t. curry powder
 1 1/2-2 lbs. boneless chicken thighs


Melt the butter, then stir in remaining ingredients. 

Roll the chicken in the sauce and pour it all into a shallow baking dish   Bake at 350 until richly glazed.  Serve over rice. Serves 4


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a very picky eater too -- a 14 year old and I'm kind of picky too -- but we both love Shephards Pie -- and you got a recipe for that -- and another thing that's easy and good and both my kids like it and I do too -- just buy a bag of frozen meatballs, a large jar of brown gravy, about 3/4 cup of sour cream.  Cook the frozen meatballs in the microwave, warm up the beef gravy and then add the sour cream -- stir it all together until it's all hot, add meatballs and then serve over egg noodles.  I think there's a spice missing but I can't think of what it is -- I think I got the recipe off the bag of meatballs though.  Another thing that I just made that's easy is just beef and mushroom soup.  I just bought top round beef that was on sale -- a couple of large pieces.  I put some salt/pepper with flour, dipped the meat in the flour on both sides -- browned it on both sides and then put it in a baking pan and poured a large tin of mushroom soup on top of it -- baked it on low heat (225) for about three-four hours.  It's so tender.  And, then I served it over white rice.  My picky son had to have the mushrooms strained out of the mushroom soup/gravy though before he would eat it!


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 19, 2006)

i posted twice -- oops


----------



## Glynda (Feb 19, 2006)

*Grater Tater*

1 package frozen Ore Ida Southern Style Hash Browns (thawed)
16 oz sour cream
1/2 medium onion, chopped
1 can Cream of Potato soup
1 can Cream of Mushroom soup
1 package sharp cheddar cheese, grated (save some for the top)
1 package boiled luncheon meat ham, cut into small bites 
1 jar mushroom slices (drained)

Mix together, place in greased baking dish, bake at 350 degrees until bubbly all over.


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 22, 2006)

A belated thanks to all of you for the recipes!

We're trying cheeseburger pie tonight (one of the Betty Crocker recipes from the website).  We did tacos last night which was a big hit.

I've never had luck getting my kids to eat anything made in the crockpot (no one likes barbecue sauce and all of them are a little wary of sauces in general).  Even when I do a roast, they just pick at it a bit.

Tomorrow I'm trying Janis' chicken recipe.  (The "six minutes to make" was very enticing!)  One of my children has never touched anything I make with chicken...not even Shake n' Bake...so I didn't want to invest a lot of time with the chicken...lol!

I think that trying out salmon on them may be a little too ambitious; my son and I are the only ones that eat it.

Thanks again...I'll report in!

Sharon


----------



## KDD (Feb 22, 2006)

*microwave chicken parmesan*

I bet you all know this one ( I think it came with the microwave!)
Its easy and we all (kids included) like it.

About a chicken's worth of chicken parts (we usually skin them).
Any plastic bag.
1 1/2 cup full of smashed cornflakes (or rice crispies, or special K)
1/2 cup of paremesan cheese.
Optional: salt pepper oregano garlic- whatever you think the kids can take.

Drop chicken parts, shake and place coated pieces single layer onto large round microwavable pan leaving the center inch open space for even cooking.

Cover loosely with wax paper or similar and cook fullpower 15 minutes.
Turn pieces over, remover cover, and cook full power for another 15 minutes.

This chicken is very moist and flavorable.   It goes well with rice or pasta (hot or cold) tossed with olive oil, garlic and parmesan cheese.  Or just a green salad.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Our favorite meal*

This is an easy meal that your kids will love:

3-4 pound beef roast (we use sirlion tip)
Rub with one packet of Lipton Dry Onion Soup Mix
Add a can of cream of mushroom soup

Wrap the ingredients in foil tightly, so the soup won't leak out.

Bake at 300 degrees for 4-5 hours.

Serve over mashed potatoes.  We thicken the gravy a little with brown gravy mix that we buy in a jar at Costco.  

Delicious.    The meat is very lean and moist.  Our kids always loved this meal and still come over when we are cooking a roast.


----------



## RumpleMom (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's our favorite: Spray crockpot with Pam, add thawed boneless chicken breasts, 1/4 cup of water and 1/2 jar of salsa.  Cook on low all day. Serve with rice or noodles.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

My kids pretty much eat the same thing every week.  Somewhere along the line I failed miserably in this department.

Their favorite thing is Ranch Chicken fingers:

Crush corn flakes and add salt & dried parsley

Then, in a small bowl add ranch with a little water to thin it out 

Dip chicken tenders or one to two inch pieces of chicken breast into the ranch then, coat with corn flakes.  Bake at 350 for about 20-30 minutes until done.

I also make baked french fries.  I serve a lot of fruit with dinner.  They will eat broccoli, zucchini, & carrots.  

They like the typical spaghetti, chili, tacos, bbq chicken legs, meatloaf, chicken fingers, frozen fish sticks, grilled cheese sandwiches, breakfast for dinner type meals, skillet lagasna & pizza, parmesean chicken, hamburgers, etc...

I did find that I sometimes have to serve things a lot before they even like it.  Family fun magazine has some great recipes that help them branch out.   I usually let them pick something out in the magazine and we make it together.  My youngest isn't as picky as the oldest.  But sometimes the oldest opens her mouth to state her opinion and this influences the younger one.

GL....


----------

